# Timeshare Industry Growing?



## artringwald (Aug 7, 2013)

Interesting numbers for DRI's 2nd quarter:

http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20130807-912860.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

 -- 28.0% increase in tours to 55,650 from 43,467; 

 -- 25.2% increase in transactions to 7,518 from 6,006 (reflecting 
             closing percentages of 13.5% for the period in 2013 and 13.8% for 
             the period in 2012); 

-- 29.7% increase in average transaction price to $16,012 from 
             $12,347.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 7, 2013)

Consolidating

The giants getting bigger


----------



## ronparise (Aug 7, 2013)

I think Rent Share is right, and I dont see many any new  independents 

Wyndham is adding resorts, so they must be adding new owners too, but Im not so sure the number of owners is actually increasing. 

I think what rent_share sees at the developer level is happening with timeshare owners as well.. I dont have any hard numbers, but Im hearing about more and more mega-owners  and companies running large rental operations, acting as middle men between the resort and the folks taking vacations. More and more people vacationing at timeshare resorts are renting from these guys instead of buying a timeshare themselves.

Theres also more folks using timeshares as a proxy for a second home, They own 13 or more weeks and spend 3 months or more in timeshares


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2013)

The cost of owning a timeshare plus mf are going up and up each year.  This is only good for the developer.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 8, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> The cost of owning a timeshare plus mf are going up and up each year.  This is only good for the developer.



These fees don't go to the developer


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 8, 2013)

ronparise said:


> These fees don't go to the developer


 
The corporation you are so found of manipulates the elections to assure they control the HOA BODs and then select the developer as the property manager. 

A profit to Management Company (The Developer) is built into the fees charged the owners for maintenance and other time share operating expenses

No Wyndham timeshare has ever been put up for competitive bid. 

If it wasn't a profit center it would have been outsourced years ago


----------



## ronparise (Aug 8, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> The corporation you are so found of manipulates the elections to assure they control the HOA BODs and then select the developer as the property manager.
> 
> A profit to Management Company (The Developer) is built into the fees charged the owners for maintenance and other time share operating expenses
> 
> ...



Im well aware that Wyndham controls many of the boards. And I also know they collect management fees on many levels.

But the fact remains that most of the maintenance fees we pay go to things like housekeeping, utilities and day to day maintenance as well as reserves

Sure Wyndham takes their cutand it's a big one and of course management is a profit center for them.  So what

I was speaking to the comment that said maintenance fees are only good for the developer. A well maintained resort is good for us owners too


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 8, 2013)

The problem with Developer management is they first assure their 12-20‰ or more then they fund the true needs of the resort but nearly always using their captive or "preferred" contractors (think there may be a reason for that?) and finally some reserves (often under funded to make an impression of lower fee's). It's not in the best interest or value to the resort. Add in the stacked BOD's that rubber stamp it all rather than challenge it & it's not good. 

Proudly Microsoft / Apple free with Droid Bionic & Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Aug 8, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The problem with Developer management is they first assure their 12-20‰ or more then they fund the true needs of the resort but nearly always using their captive or "preferred" contractors (think there may be a reason for that?) and finally some reserves (often under funded to make an impression of lower fee's). It's not in the best interest or value to the resort. Add in the stacked BOD's that rubber stamp it all rather than challenge it & it's not good.
> 
> Proudly Microsoft / Apple free with Droid Bionic & Tapatalk



I didnt say it was good, just that it is. Stacked Management is  the case with Marriott Wyndham, Starwood and others, and you cant get away from it any more than you can get away from Apple and Microsoft

Oh, you did that?  I guess its possible, but not many can make it work


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 8, 2013)

A HOA focused on saving the resort versus reaching total corporate might develop a resale strategy, rather than doing nothing that competes with new development sales


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think that the industry at the Marriott, Hilton, Wyndham, etc. level is growing and attribute it to the focus on Points, Clubs, etc. rather than Weeks.  Value does remain at this level for those who know how to use it.  As much as I hate to say it, I think this is true.

George


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 8, 2013)

Back to the original question "is the TS industry growing?"

I don't think so. There may be increases at some of the TS systems but most of those increases seem to be do to the fact that these systems keep buying out other smaller nearly bankrupted systems. 

In the past two years, two of my TS resorts have been bought out. One by DRI and one by Wyndham.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> In the past two years, two of my TS resorts have been bought out. One by DRI and one by Wyndham.



That is sort of my point.  The big guys, particularly those with Point Systems, are expanding and the little guys are being gobbled up, fading away, or struggling to survive.

George


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 8, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> That is sort of my point. The big guys, particularly those with Point Systems, are expanding and the little guys are being gobbled up, fading away, or struggling to survive.
> 
> George


 
Back to post 2

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1509012&postcount=2


----------

